# Bright Work Lights for Canopy Tractors



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am getting ready to put work lights on my JD5075 OOS with canopy. I want bright lights for snow removal feeding round bales hauling in whitetails (no, not spotlighting!), etc. I have seen some ads for LED lightbars. Any suggestions? Thanks. rick


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried LED's in the winter on a couple machines and didn't like them. No contrast whatsoever on the snow. They do work great otherwise. Pays to shop around cause the prices have really come down on them lately.


----------

